# Filter needs for trigon 350



## dunmurryboy (23 Mar 2017)

Hi can someone please help i have a trigon 350 planted tank with 6 adult discus but i think it needs better filter i run a eheim 2217 is this enough


----------



## dean (23 Mar 2017)

It's rated at 1000lph but that's it's best when just cleaned 
So you're getting roughly x3 turnover 
That's on the low side 
Plus they are hard aquariums to get good flow in due to there shape 

Got any pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua360 (24 Mar 2017)

I had a Fluval 406 on mine for a while, did a decent job; in hindsight I'd go for something around 3000lph to satisfy the x10 rule, but as Dean points out, the flow distribution is difficult; though I've seen people use spraybars to try and mitigate this.


----------



## dunmurryboy (24 Mar 2017)

Thanks for the helpful replies could i run a second 2217 i have a new unused one for a standby


----------



## ian_m (24 Mar 2017)

See here for what people have done with Trigons.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/increase-flow-rate-without-creating-a-whirlpool.22091/


----------



## dean (24 Mar 2017)

Lancs Rik only had the 190 so take that into account 
I have two external totally 2000 LPH and not happy with it so I've currently emptied the tank and totally rethinking it or it's going on eBay 
Nice tanks but so hard to scape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidW (9 Apr 2017)

I have a trigon 350 with 8 discus, when I was deciding on filtration I went with a sump. I was considering 2 x JBL e1901 for it but the sump gave me more options. I'm running a jecod dcp6000 pump. I've not got a lot of experience with eheim filters but I'd say you'd need something a bit for powerful.


----------



## akbar19942k10 (14 May 2017)

Sell the 2217's and put the money towards a second hand 2260 and fit some taps on it to reduce to desirable flow bearing in mind you're stocking Discus and they don't like too much flow...you'll be saving yourself so much hassel cleaning one 2260 instead of cleaning two seperate 2217's believe me, so if you haven't done so already I wouldn't bother starting up the new 2217 and just sell them both. Or you could sell the Trigon and go for a Vision or Rio instead.


----------



## dean (14 May 2017)

In my book two is better than one 
If you only have one and it fails then you're in panic mode 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## akbar19942k10 (14 May 2017)

LOL each to their own i guess, however i'm sure most people are rest assured having one filter operating per tank


----------

